# Java SDK: cannot open shared object file.



## JohannesR (1. März 2003)

Hallo!

Ich versuche grade Tomcat und Java unter Debian woody zu installieren, und habe beim starten folgendes Problem/folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Error: failed /usr/local/j2sdk1.2.4_03/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so, because libstdc++-libc6.1.1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory


Was sagt mir das, und wie behebe ich es?

mfG
Johannes


----------



## Christian Fein (3. März 2003)

uff
wann kommt das genau`?

Also bei der Tomcat installation ist wichtig das die Umgebungsvars CATALINA_HOME bzw TOMCAT_HOME
und JAVA_HOME gesetzt sind.
Und der javac sollte im path sein

Das die JVM einsatzbereit ist.

Also mein tip:
Erst Java installalieren, testen.
Umgebungsvars setzen. 
Tomcat installieren.

Zudem:
Bei Debian kannst du den Tomcat auch über apt-get installieren. 
Ob das problemlos ist weiss ich nicht,
habs direkt installiertx


----------

